# Jackson Elite Series



## Church2224 (Dec 7, 2011)

Drum City Guitar Land are apparently having some new of these "Elite" Jacksons in stock. 

Jackson ELITE SERIES RRT Rhoads ELITE Black w/Gold Pinstripes 6-String Electric Guitar

Jackson ELITE SERIES SL SOLOIST ELITE Silver w/Black Dragon 6-String Electric Guitar

Looks like USA Select Specs and Quality at MIJ pricing, essentially what the the 1990-1995 Pro series models were. They are apparently limited edition models unfortunately...

Honestly, knowing the Japanese Jackson reputation , I hope Jackson goes back to this. With those specs at that pricing I feel they would get a lot of business with these guitars. 


Damn I want one!


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got pics here 

Limited Run of NEW Jackson Guitars | Facebook


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 7, 2011)

Time to buy the dragon soloist and start an 80's cover band.


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 7, 2011)

The 2nd volume control on the soloist is in the most god awful, retarded location. Switching pickup positions will not be an easy task.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 7, 2011)

:O I think they would destroy the market with those specs


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 7, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> The 2nd volume control on the soloist is in the most god awful, retarded location. Switching pickup positions will not be an easy task.



Yeah, I have ZERO idea WTF they were thinking there.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 8, 2011)

The King V looks extra tasty:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm usually not one to complain about finish options (I own tons of black guitars. ), but what were they thinking?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2011)

Passive pickups and electronics... but the soloist has a battery box...?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2011)

Didn't even notice that!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't even notice that!



Ah just checked, they BOTH have them!  Either these have an active EQ (not noted....?) or they were meant to have EMGs and someone changed the specs post-build!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 8, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Passive pickups and electronics... but the soloist has a battery box...?



I'd wager that's for the Jackson Mid-boost Active Electronics Circuitry like the one they used to have on the older Jackson Professionals that were MIJ in the early 1990s.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Ah just checked, they BOTH have them!  Either these have an active EQ (not noted....?) or they were meant to have EMGs and someone changed the specs post-build!





djpharoah said:


> I'd wager that's for the Jackson Mid-boost Active Electronics Circuitry like the one they used to have on the older Jackson Professionals that were MIJ in the early 1990s.



See above...  Again, if that's the case it would make sense but it's definitely not noted as such in the specs.  That soloist is hot, in an 80's-guitar kinda way!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Dec 8, 2011)

Is it me, or is Jackson actually trying to give what their customer base want?

First the X series, now a limited run of Professional Pro models.


----------



## Captastic (Dec 8, 2011)

I like...but don't get it. USA soloist can be had all day long on ebay for $1300...


----------



## Rogueleader (Dec 29, 2011)

Captastic said:


> I like...but don't get it. USA soloist can be had all day long on ebay for $1300...



$1.3k is very.......optimistic......pricing for a USA soloist. The only Jacksons that are actually going to break that on the used market are Modern CSs, Desirable JA models, USA SLS production guitars with the ABM bridge (probably the most highly valued USA production model on the used market), very early or desirable San Dimas guitars, and oddly enough Warrior Pros (Presumably Early USA Warriors too, but one of those hasn't popped up for sale in forever, the last pro on ebay went for an absurdly high price though).

If you want a "modern" US jackson, expect $950-1050 maybe as high as $1150 if it is mint or for some other reason desirable. As low as $850 in some cases. Especially for pre-96 JT-590 models.

Pre production era. $800 and up. Would only break $1100 in very rare cases in the current market. As low as $450 for some Dinkys.

The best (commonly available) value in Jacksons is still the Soloist Pro, which you can get for $600-650 (sometimes less if you find a deal). But when you factor in pickups and perhaps fretwork these Elites might be a better deal, IF you could snag one at a time when a store selling them was offering a 20%+ off promotion. Especially when you take into account these probably come with the new Jackson SKB cases. Which, short of flightcases, are the nicest cases out there.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Time to buy the dragon soloist and start an 80's cover band.


 
I sincerely hope you're joking.


----------



## jairic (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like that Rhoads, looks very cool.


----------



## Advv (Dec 30, 2011)

Very happy with the direction Jackson is taking (as a consumer). Just don't know if it'll be sustainable. They got rid of the Pro models in the 90s due to a fall in USA model sales. Wonder if the introduction of the X series and the Elite series will lead to the same thing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice guitars, but christ, what a god-awful finish on that soloist.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 30, 2011)

Advv said:


> Very happy with the direction Jackson is taking (as a consumer). Just don't know if it'll be sustainable. They got rid of the Pro models in the 90s due to a fall in USA model sales. Wonder if the introduction of the X series and the Elite series will lead to the same thing.



I don't think people would be buying the X series or even Elite series instead of a USA Jackson, they'd be buying it instead of a Schecter/LTD/Ibanez or other MIJ Jackson.


----------



## Advv (Dec 30, 2011)

X series was stretching it a bit but I'd definitely consider buying an Elite series over a USA.

The Elite series has the same specs (including an ebony fretboard) for a lower price.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 2, 2012)

I came across a few more Elite models...I think they're bump-worthy 































I think these are fucking hot, other than the retarded switch placement on the Soloists


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 2, 2012)

s_k_mullins said:


> I came across a few more Elite models...I think they're bump-worthy
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are fucking hot, other than the retarded switch placement on the Soloists



It's not the switch placement that's retarded. It's the inclusion of a 2nd tone(or volume) knob that makes it all jam packed and completely asinine.

At least on the Rhoads, you can get a custom pickguard made. On the KV or the Soloist, you have to remove the knob/pot and leave a gaping hole in the body.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2012)

That Absinthe Frost KV.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 2, 2012)

Well Sweetwater has one of those soloists in black for $1300. At those specs it sounds like it would destroy the competition.
Also, is that just a maple veneer on the trans finishes? Would that be the same amount of maple as on the USA soloists?


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 2, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> The 2nd volume control on the soloist is in the most god awful, retarded location. Switching pickup positions will not be an easy task.



 I hate it when makes put the knobs anywhere near the bridge. Put them out of the way and if I get the urge to do volume swells, I'll get a volume pedal.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That Absinthe Frost KV.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Force (Jan 3, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> My thoughts exactly!


Great minds thing alike


----------



## xxx128 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a RR elite silver sparkle. This is a dream guitar for me. The quality, feel and sound is super awesome. Love the tight neck. Get them while you still can as chushin gakki has closed doors now and this is the end of the line for japan jacksons. The guitar wont work without a 9v block. Seems like its a mid boost which is controlled by the third knob.


----------



## seventhcircle (Feb 7, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> g
> 
> Honestly, knowing the Japanese Jackson reputation , I hope Jackson goes back to this. With those specs at that pricing I feel they would get a lot of business with these guitars.
> 
> ...




jackson japan is no longer


----------

